

Python Multiprocessing with ZeroMQ   - EgeBamyasi
http://taotetek.wordpress.com/2011/02/02/python-multiprocessing-with-zeromq/

======
rch
Looked promising at first, but could use more depth. Multiprocessing doesn't
even get interesting until well beyond what's covered in the article.

~~~
EgeBamyasi
True, but I think it serves well for a quick intro.

